# Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?



## Murdoch (26. September 2012)

*Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Hey Leute, 

Nach einer Stunde surfen zu dem Thema raucht mir der Kopf. 

Wichtig ist mir bei dem teil:
- Stabilität und Nutzbarkeit 
- gute Größe und Gewicht 
- preis
- nutzung: ebooks und arbeiten 

Was sollte man nehmen? Zu viel will ich nicht ausgeben. 10" sollte es aber schon sein, wegen den ebooks. Spiele und Multimedia usw usw eher unwichtig.  

Acer und Samsung liegen da ja so ab 300 eur was ich gesehen habe. Geht's auch mit weniger?


----------



## ile (26. September 2012)

Murdoch schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> 
> Nach einer Stunde surfen zu dem Thema raucht mir der Kopf.
> 
> ...



Für eBooks finde ich 7" eigentlich geeigneter. Aber musst du wissen...


----------



## Sxiet (26. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Also zum Arbeiten, also mitschreiben fürs Studium braucht man wohl entweder eins mit Stifteingabe, wo es momentan nur ein gescheites gibt, as Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, was aber weit über 300€ kostet, oder eben eins mit ansteckbarer Tastatur. Ich selber nene ein Asus Transformer Prime mein eigen, tippen geht wirklich gut von der der Hand, nur ein richtig anstäniges Office gibt es für Android meines Wissens leider nicht. Deswegen würde ich wohl an deriner Stelle noch etwas warten bis die RT Tablets rauskommen, denn die kommen mit einen Officepakit und werden die Preise der jetzigen vermutlich drücken.

Und zum eBooks lesem, das ist eindeutig Geschmacksache, bequemer zu halten sind 7", voralem sind sie auch leichter, aber auf 10" kriegt man 2 Seiten auf's Geräat, ergo weniger Blättern. 

Momentan würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal das Asus TF300, das Nexus 7 oder das bereits erwähnte Note 10.1 anschauen.


----------



## Timsu (26. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*



Sxiet schrieb:


> , nur ein richtig anstäniges Office gibt es für Android meines Wissens leider nicht.


Dafür gibt es für viele Modelle Dualboot oder chroot wo man dann OpenOffice laufen lassen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich damit mittlerweile etwas, aber ich mag mein Convertible nunmal wirklich:
Versuch ein gebrauchtes Dell Latitude XT oder XT 2 zu bekommen und spiel Windows 8 drauf. Die haben einen Eingabestift und können aber auch per Hand mit Multitouch bedient werden(was Lenovo noch nicht so lange hat, die entsprechende Modelle sind daher noch vergleichsweise teuer).

Und wenn man doch mal ein "richtiges" Notebook braucht dreht man den Bildschirm wieder zurück und hat eines.

Das Gewicht von so einem Gerät ist natürlich nichts zum dauerhaften in der Hand halten, aber dafür wurden ja Tische erfunden.

Zu eBooks:
Dafür nimmt man besser einen entsprechenden Reader mit eInk. Deren Akkulaufzeit ist deutlich länger und da die Anzeige sich nur erneuert wenn man die Seite wechselt werden auch die Augen nicht müde.


----------



## Iceananas (26. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Mal ehrlich? Als Primärgerät im Studium muss ein richtiges Notebook her. Ein Tablet ist als Ergänzung ganz nett, mehr nicht. 

Für das Studium brauchst du Software, Zugriff auf Webportale, Zertifikate usw, die einem Tablet einfach nicht funktionieren. 
Dualboot mit irgendwelche Linux-Distributionen gehen kaum über eine Machbarkeitsdemo hinaus, alltagtauglich ist was anderes.


----------



## ile (27. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich damit mittlerweile etwas, aber ich mag mein Convertible nunmal wirklich:
> Versuch ein gebrauchtes Dell Latitude XT oder XT 2 zu bekommen und spiel Windows 8 drauf. Die haben einen Eingabestift und können aber auch per Hand mit Multitouch bedient werden(was Lenovo noch nicht so lange hat, die entsprechende Modelle sind daher noch vergleichsweise teuer).
> 
> Und wenn man doch mal ein "richtiges" Notebook braucht dreht man den Bildschirm wieder zurück und hat eines.
> ...



Aber die Akkulaufzeit ist ziemlich dürftig. Da muss man häufig an die Steckdose... 



			
				Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich? Als Primärgerät im Studium muss ein richtiges Notebook her. Ein Tablet ist als Ergänzung ganz nett, mehr nicht.
> 
> Für das Studium brauchst du Software, Zugriff auf Webportale, Zertifikate usw, die einem Tablet einfach nicht funktionieren.
> Dualboot mit irgendwelche Linux-Distributionen gehen kaum über eine Machbarkeitsdemo hinaus, alltagtauglich ist was anderes.



Kommt drauf an: eine Geisteswissenschaft braucht häufig kaum spezielle Software, zur Not kann man sich per Fernzugriff auf den Uniservern einloggen. Zudem ist die Akkulaufzeit ungeschlagen, nicht zu vernachlässigen an der Uni. Zudem bekommst du für das Geld bei Notebooks nur Rotz, gelinde gesagt.

Bei technischen Studiengängen hast du natürlich vollkommen recht.


----------



## MyArt (27. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*



ile schrieb:


> Aber die Akkulaufzeit ist ziemlich dürftig. Da muss man häufig an die Steckdose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nicht ganz, grade (für dich wahrscheinlich viel zu teure) Ultrabooks haben super Akkulaufzeiten. Im Officebetrieb sogar über 10 Stunden.

Edit: ile über mir sollte laut seiner Signatur ja bescheid wissen ob das bei Seinem Samsung auch zutrifft :p


----------



## Murdoch (27. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Muss wohl nochmal kurz den Nutzen für mich weiter erörtern:

- ebooks lesen evtl drin rumkritzeln. 
- evtl mal ne Skizze machen wenn ich ne Idee habe unterwegs 
- Internet mit email und Foren usw. 

Für alles weitere habe ich einen Standrechner und ein netbook. 

Mitschreiben tue ich übrigens altmodisch mit Papier und Stift.  

Mir geht's wirklich primär um oben genannte Punkte und dass es eben gut portabel ist.

Edit:
Achja es ist im übrigen eine Geisteswissenschaft. Bwl um genau zu sein.


----------



## ile (27. September 2012)

Travel schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz, grade (für dich wahrscheinlich viel zu teure) Ultrabooks haben super Akkulaufzeiten. Im Officebetrieb sogar über 10 Stunden.
> 
> Edit: ile über mir sollte laut seiner Signatur ja bescheid wissen ob das bei Seinem Samsung auch zutrifft :p



Ja, ich habe bereits das ausdauernste Notebook am Markt.  
Und zugleich habe ich ein nexus 7. Stimmt schon, dass Ultrabooks recht lange halten, ein tablet ist dann aber doch noch klar überlegen in dieser Disziplin.


----------



## Murdoch (27. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Irgendwie finde ich das Note 10.1 echt genial. Habe mich vom Kollegen gerade faszinieren lassen. Wenn das alles wirklich so funzt, dann isses genau das richtige. 
Aber mit 3g = viel zu teuer.  

Ob wifi alleine reicht. Ich denke schon, da ich mein Handy einfach als Hotspot nehmen kann. Nur da halt dann der Akku nicht ewig.


----------



## ile (28. September 2012)

Murdoch schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie finde ich das Note 10.1 echt genial. Habe mich vom Kollegen gerade faszinieren lassen. Wenn das alles wirklich so funzt, dann isses genau das richtige.
> Aber mit 3g = viel zu teuer.
> 
> Ob wifi alleine reicht. Ich denke schon, da ich mein Handy einfach als Hotspot nehmen kann. Nur da halt dann der Akku nicht ewig.



Hast doch auch Uni-WLAN, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Je nach Uni ist es aber nicht unbedingt trivial mit einem "nicht PC" ins WLAN zu kommen.


----------



## Murdoch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Korrekt. 
Wir brauchen citrix Software so wie ich das verstanden habe. Könnte aber auch eine andere Software sein, aber da muss ich mich nochmal erkundigen. 

Ich gehe aber erstmal davon aus, dass die Software nicht für Android verfügbar ist. 

Hat eigentlich einer das Note 10.1 schon zu hause? Ich habs vorhin mal bei mm probiert und fands recht unintuitiv von der Bedienung. Aber womöglich muss man sich nur wieder dran gewöhnen.


----------



## ile (28. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach Uni ist es aber nicht unbedingt trivial mit einem "nicht PC" ins WLAN zu kommen.



Das stimmt.


----------



## Iceananas (29. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Bwl um genau zu sein.



Dann ist ein iPad3 genau das richtige Accessoir für dich, dazu Beats Kopfhörer und Hipster Brille 

Ok Scherz beiseite, wenn du Skizzen machen willst, dann kommst du um das Galaxy Note 10.1 nicht vorbei. Was sind für dich ebooks? PDFs von der Uni oder richtige Bücher als Ebook Format?


----------



## Berlin36 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Als Tablet empfehle ich dir einen 10 Zöller, passt auch locker in den Rucksack.
  Die Vorteile in der Größe liegen selbstredend in der Darstellbarkeit, 
  die man nicht mehr missen möchte, 2 Fenster sind auch möglich.
  Auch das höhere Gewicht gegenüber einem 7 Zöller ist vernachlässigbar.

  Guck dir mal dieses an:
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 Wi-Fi/16GB/silber    359€

  Je nach Ausstattung der Uni/Hochschule lassen sich die zur Verfügung
  gestellten Unterlagen/Studienpläne automatisch über WLAN synchronisieren,
  coole Sache das Ganze!

  Daten automatisch synchronisieren:
FolderSync gibt's hier


----------



## ile (29. September 2012)

Berlin36 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Tablet empfehle ich dir einen 10 Zöller, passt auch locker in den Rucksack.
> Die Vorteile in der Größe liegen selbstredend in der Darstellbarkeit,
> die man nicht mehr missen möchte, 2 Fenster sind auch möglich.
> Auch das höhere Gewicht gegenüber einem 7 Zöller ist vernachlässigbar.
> ...



Kommt ganz drauf an,  was man machen möchte. Ich halte mittlerweile 7'' für optimal.


----------



## Berlin36 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Hier noch ein Vorschlag meinerseits Sony Tablet S   nur 257€
  Das Tablet S habe ich auch schon eine ganze Weile, es ist relativ leicht,
  Super Ausgestattet, ICS ist auch schon verfügbar.
  Nach Meinung & Erfahrung vieler, gehört das Sony Tablet S zu den
  besten Android Tablets überhaupt, und nun der günstige Preis!


----------



## Murdoch (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

@Iceananas
Ne Du ich komm ja nicht gerade von der Schule und wusste nicht was ich machen soll. Ich mache das für meinen Job in dem ich schon 5 Jahre unterwegs bin. Also nicht um cool zu sein. 

@Berlin36
Das Tab 2 finde ich im Vergleich zum Note 10,1 nicht so sinnvoll. Das NOte bietet mehr und kostet "gerade Mal" 100 EUR mehr. 
Das Sony ist natürlich ne harte Nuss für den Preis.

Gerade wo ich mir das Note nun "Testweise" bei einem Fachmarkt gekauft habe. Insgesamt nen schönes Gerät mit vielen guten Feature. Leider sind die so stark beworbenen Feats auch die am schlechtesten nutzebaren.  Also nen Organigramm zeichnen mit Beschriftung usw.... das wird ne harte Aufgabe.  
Aber sonst ist die Umsetzung des Stiftes echt gut gelungen. Ich glaube das diese Art momentan einzigartig ist. Sehr schöner drucksensitiver Punkt beim Schreiben.Super Schrifterkennung die (anders als in manchen Test) überall Nutzbar ist. 

Aber bei 200 EUR weniger bin ich jetzt schon am überlegen...


----------



## Kaestorfer (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Danke Murdoch, dass du das selbe Problem wie ich hast. Ich suche ebenfalls ein gescheites Tablet mit einem netten Stift zum schreiben. Das Note ist interessant, aber eindeutig zu teuer, weil ich auch noch ein Netbook habe und zu Hause eben einen normalen Rechner. Finde Tablets aber besser zum PDF lesen. 

Lese hier weiterhin fleißig mit und hoffe, dass wir beide nen nettes Tablet für unsere Bedürfnisse finden.


----------



## Murdoch (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Ja also ich glaube wenn Du das Tablett wirklich nur so zum lesen und surfen nutzt, dann ist das Note auf jeden Fall zu teuer. Ein Laptop habe ich nicht und würde tragbar eben ausschließlich das Tab nutzen.

Schau Dir doch mal das genannte Sony an... ist sicher ne gute Idee wenn man die Note funktion nicht braucht/will. Nen Stift kann man glaub für alle kaufen. Dieser ersetzt dann aber eben nur den Finger und das macht meiner Meinung nach bei der Größe keinen Sinn.


----------



## Kaestorfer (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Schau Dir doch mal das genannte Sony an... ist sicher ne gute Idee wenn man die Note funktion nicht braucht/will. Nen Stift kann man glaub für alle kaufen. Dieser ersetzt dann aber eben nur den Finger und das macht meiner Meinung nach bei der Größe keinen Sinn.


 
Es geht mir hier im Studium um graphische Inhalte, die man fix abzeichnen kann. Wenn es für jedes Tablet einen Stift gibt, wäre das wohl das geringste Problem. Vll. reicht ja sogar das Nexus 7


----------



## Murdoch (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Tablet für Studium - Empfehlung?*

Naja die Frage ist ja was man damit später wirklich will. So richtig Verwendbar schätze ich die Zeichnungen ohne großartige Unterstützung mit einem Kapazitiven Stift erstmal nicht ein. 
Für simples Abpinseln würde ich immer noch einen Zettel und Stift nehmen. Aufbereiten kann man das ja evtl. noch später nachträglich

EDIT:
Ich glaube ich werde es trotz des hohen Preises behalten. Ich entdecke immer mehr für mich sinnvolle funktionen die meist nicht angepriesen werden in den Tests weil sie keinen WOW-Effekt bieten, für das Arbeiten jedoch echt praktisch sind. 

Ich finde z.B. die Screenshot Funktion mit darauffolgender Notizfunktion super. Sprich man mach nen Screenshot (auch mit Pen Geste möglich) und kann dann frei hand alles reinkritzeln was man mag und ggf. gleich weitersenden. 

Die übernahme von PDFs und die möglichkeit da direkt rein zu schreiben sei nur am Rande erwähnt. 

Für mich ist der Preis somit gepaart mit der derzeit höchsten Rechenleistung am Markt den Preis einiger Maßen wert.  Das Sony macht auch nen guten Eindruck... obwohl man nicht vergessen darf dass es "nur" ein 1 GHZ einkerner ist. Ich denke in Zukunft werden mehr Apps für Tabs raus kommen die mehr Kerne nutzen werden und da ist das Note dann richtig in seinem Element.


----------

